# The Wearing and Location of The Poppy- Uniform/Civilian



## russm (20 Jul 2000)

A couple of years ago, the order came down the we were no longer to wear the remembrance poppy in our headdress, but "over our hearts" on our uniforms. A lot of serving soldiers resented this change and saw it as interference with a time-honoured tradition.

Where do you think it should be worn?

Edit to add BLUF:

Authoritative reference is here: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/pub/oth-aut/rd-js/doc/rd-js-eng.pdf


----------



## the patriot (20 Jul 2000)

I believe that it should still be worn on the headdress, beside one‘s unit cap brass/badge.  It doesn‘t make sense to me as to why the decision was made to change it.  Correct me if I‘m mistaken, the tradition of wearing the poppy on the headdress was to  signify respect to our war dead while saluting or otherwise.

-the patriot-


----------



## Gunner (20 Jul 2000)

The decision was made by the CDS a couple of years ago because he was at a meeting with other government officials and everyone had a poppy on except for him (his was on his beret).  He then questioned the practice and "presto" we have it on our tunics/shirts.

I fault the CFCWO (I can only guess what went on but I do have some indication from certain sources) at the time for not taking him aside and telling him it was WRONG to do this as the military has gone through to many changes to its traditions to be screwing around with another one.  

What has happened?  Alot of troops p*ssed off over something else the generals have done to them and another tradition gone because of percieved political correctness?  Am I wrong in assuming that this is exactly what happened?

Remainder of the commonwealth still wears it on the beret!


----------



## The Beast (21 Jul 2000)

I wonder if the General (I mean, general) would have a serious objection to the wearing of the poppy beside my Regimental cap badge?  As I understand it the story previously posted is quite accurate and is with out a doubt one of the most flagrantly ignorant commands given to the CFCWO regarding dress regulations.

I will be quite happy to take a charge of disobeying a lawful command and giving an unlawful order when it comes time to wear my meagerly respectful symbol next to my Cap Badge.  I would respectfully suggest that we all, silently but blatantly, disregard the order of convenience and continue to wear the poppys as we always have.  Perhaps the best place to give that unlawful order would be at the cenetaph before the Old Comrades, the Alumni and the Fallen.  What say you?

Dileas Gu Brath


----------



## canuck (21 Jul 2000)

There is an old southern US hymn that has as part of the refrain...."sometimes it causes me to tremble...tremble...tremble".  The whole question of the poppy and where it should be worn is just one of those things that makes me tremble.  In the military headress has always been seen as a mark of distinction, either to earn the rite to wear a particular form of headress, ie. the marroon beret, or the more elaborate bearskin of the guards.  The military takes its symbols very seriously.  If you look in the dress regs you will find a whole host of things we can wear in our hats....some of it would really make you wonder however, to some it is a matter of great pride.  Imagine the humble leek...it is worn by some of the finest soldiers in the world....on their headress.  In our understanding of showing respect and commeration, the headress playes a unique role, more so than placing things on the tunic.  I couldn‘t imagine any other military simply changing the placement of a poppy because they thought others might question their show of support of the fallen.  If, as a general officer, your convictions can be so easily shaken then mabey you should take off your headress and give it back.  Your wearing of a uniform should speak volumes to others about the respect and understanding you have of the sacrifices made by our fallen. To think that changing the position of a poppy so that it better suits the requirements of NDHQ is a facile decision based on nothing but poor self image and, an improper understanding of how the military shows respect for itself and others. 
Such a decision really does cause me to tremble, not just for what it has changed but more importantly because those who made the change did so for the poorest of reasons.  AS for me I think I will start putting roses, leeks, shamrocks, and anything else in the book just to prove a point....and as for the poppy.  It goes next to the cap badge, not as a sign of disobedience but, as a mark of respect and an acknowledgement of a debt of rememberance. So, put that in your hat!


----------



## Gunner (21 Jul 2000)

Before you start a rebellion or are charged with treason, I think the safer route to go is simply to voice your objections next time a unit officer, CO, Brigade Comd, General Officer visits and asks you how its‘ going.  Tell them the truth.

As I stated above its simply a small thing (really does it matter where you wear your poppy? - Its the act of remembrance that is the symbolism) but it is seen as one more of the militaries traditions struck down by the faceless Ottawa bureaucracy.


----------



## bossi (21 Jul 2000)

Count me in for the side which favours wearing the poppy on our headdress ... where it belongs.

Members of the military should, and must respect traditions which set them apart from the civilian populace (despite pressures from anarchists and politically correct, petty-minded bureaucrats).

Hypothetically, if I were ever to have been in a situation whereby I was wearing a uniform at a meeting with a bunch of civvie pukes who were wearing their poppies on their lapels, I‘m quite confident nobody in the room would have dared questioned me as to my commitment to the memory of our fallen comrades.  The simple fact that I would have been loyal enough and professional enough to wear a uniform would have been adequate testament as to my respect for those who have gone before.

"The Soldier Trade, if it is to mean anything at all, has to be anchored to an unshakeable code of honour. Otherwise, those of us who follow the drums become nothing more than a bunch of hired assassins walking around in gaudy clothes . . . a disgrace to God and mankind." 
- Carl von Clausewitz, 1832 


Dileas Gu Brath
M.A. Bossi, Esquire


----------



## madorosh (25 Jul 2000)

This goes hand in hand with now being allowed to wear decorations on the overcoat on Rememberance Day, to match the practice of Legionaires who do the same thing.  I don‘t see a problem in changing "traditions" when the rationale for the tradition has been long gone.  Sergeants used to carry spontoons into battle, but I wouldn‘t expect to see one either in the field or on ceremonial parade.  I therefore don‘t see a problem in displaying decorations on Rememberance Day.  While the Canadian Army has never displayed decorations on overcoats in its history (as far as I know), other armies such as the French and the Russians have done so.  

As for poppies; Military dress standards come directly from the civilian world.  The old Service Dress jacket is a direct relation to civilian lounge coats from the early years of the 20th Century.  Spats worn by Highland regimens are a descendant of the "spatter dashers" that every gentleman wore with his shoes.  The necktie in regimental colours, the collared shirt, padded shoulders, and many other items of dress come directly from civilian fashions.  When viewed from that perspective, it makes a little more sense to relocate the poppy to the lapel, matching the practice of civilians, the majority of whom no longer wear hats.  (Thank John F. Kennedy for that).

I do recognize the importance of military headgear and all the traditions surrounding it (taking it off when on charge parade or in the mess, the wearing of maple leaves, cock feathers, shamrocks, leeks, roses, etc., according to tradition).  I also agree with the comment that simply being in uniform should clue anyone in as to your dedication to this country and your respect for those who died in its service.

But I don‘t see the relocation of the poppy as terribly troubling.  If anything, it makes the poppy visible when the headdress is not worn.  Even when worn on the glengarry or wedge cap, the poppy didn‘t stand out very much, and could only be viewed from one side.

My problem is not so much the location as the method of attachment; why the Legion hasn‘t changed the stick pin to a push pin and "dammit" backing, I‘ll never understand.  Working in combats with the stick pin over your heart can be both painful and troubling (when the damn thing falls out and you have to go buy another one lest someone find you "improperly dressed").

Perhaps a solution to this would be a compromise - wear the poppy in the headdress, and when headdress is not worn, wear it on the lapel?  Then when you go to a meeting or work in an office, your poppy would be visible - otherwise, it is in your headdress where traditionalists would prefer it.


----------



## Mr Magoo (26 Jul 2000)

That‘s exactly what I was going to suggest.  In fact that‘s 
what I do now.  It‘s a bit fumbly, but there‘s less chance 
that the poppy will fall off your headress when your out and 
about than the tunic.


----------



## russm (27 Jul 2000)

Actually, the reason the poppy position was changed, I am assured by the head cheese of the Legion at the national level, was because the veterans had made an issue of it. I know this because I e-mailed him about it 18 months or so ago and his response was quite pointed. I have no doubt that our CDS simply bowed to the pressure from the Legion members and issued the order accordingly.

My original point was that we have been wearing the poppy on our headdress for a great many years (longer, in fact, than the vast majority of our surviving veterans have been alive). That they should suddenly decide that the headdress of the serving members is not the appropriate place for the poppy to be worn is their prerogative. However, I don‘t feel we should jump every time someone says we should. I think we should first pay some regard to our traditions (which are rapidly being stripped from us) and to the earlier generations of veterans who are now gone and who were, apparently, quite happy with us wearing the poppy on our headdress.

Nope, I have to say that I will not be issuing any seditious orders. There is a right way and a wrong way of doing things and as soon as you stop playing by the rules of the establishment, not only are you no longer a player, but you are also in very hot water. It is also somewhat ridiculous to suggest that this issue is important enough to forsake our oaths of allegiance. My suggestion, is to make our voices heard on the issue, either via the chain of command, or to our respective MPs and legion reps, so we may obtain a democratic solution. In the mean time we bite the bullet and soldier on. To do otherwise is an affront to our forebears.

Dorosh‘s idea is a quite reasonable solution in my mind, though it could be a pain in the neck entering and exiting buildings, etc. where headdress is not worn.


RM


----------



## Sailing Instructor (28 Oct 2004)

Not to dig up old news, but it's that time of year again and though it is a moot point now, I wonder if the poppy-on-headdress was strictly army or if we sailors did it, too?

And on which side of the cap badge was it worn?


----------



## pbi (28 Oct 2004)

What a load of bollocks.

The poppy is an extremely important dress distinction: therefore it should be worn all the time. If you put it on your headdress, it will spend large portions of the day on a desk or hatrack.(and that includes for people in field units when in barracks or Armoury) If, on the other hand you put it on the tunic/shirt,(where we put other important things like medals and decorations,) it' always visible. The poppy in the the hat almost always seemed to fall out or get twisted about, and had a nasty habit of blowing away on windy parade squares, as parade squars often are in November.

I really wouldn't panic: traditions are constantly being developed (every tradition started somewhere, right?) or modified. We still respect what the poppy stands for, we still wear it on our uniforms, and  Nov 11 is still an important day. Cheers.


----------



## teltech (28 Oct 2004)

Perhaps a minor point, but if the poppy is on the headdress, then I found it is less prone to damage due to jacket on / jacket off. As well, this necessitates only acquiring one poppy, instead of 3 or 4 (one per layer). True, the beret may be off the noggin for a part of the day - but would you object to a veh tech / AVN tech NOT wearing a poppy when up to his / her armpits in grease?
I also recall when the change occurred, someone pointed out that we were not to pierce the gortex jacket with anything - hence the poppy on the rank epaulet. I lost more poppy's that way 
WRT push pins - I took push pins from the metal rank tabs (name escapes me) , polished it, and used it in place of the skin stabbers. It looks a lot smarter, and it holds the poppy in place much better. As well, there is a small craft store that sells push pins with heads that look like the whole centre of the poppy. I have one and it stays on better, and looks even smarter.

LEST WE FORGET.  

(P.S. Thank goodness for spell checkers! :blotto


----------



## Guardian (28 Oct 2004)

Remainder of the commonwealth still wears it on the beret! 

Yes, but the poppy they wear is also significantly different. What I'm trying to say is that we in Canada have already modified the tradition slightly, by using the stylized felt-stamped poppies we wear today. So another modification of the tradition, like wearing it on the lapel, is not unprecedented.

Modifiying a tradition to give it more value - i.e., wearing it in a place where it will be more visible and worn more often - is a positive thing. I don't have a big problem with it - I'm glad we have the tradition in the first place. It's something our American friends are missing out on, I think.


----------



## rounder (28 Oct 2004)

> The poppy is an extremely important dress distinction: therefore it should be worn all the time. If you put it on your headdress, it will spend large portions of the day on a desk or hatrack.(



    Exactly, and if the CDS is on TV and he is seen without a poppy on, as it would be on his beret, do you think Canadian public would understand why? No, I don't think they would.


----------



## rifleman (28 Oct 2004)

The real question should be : operationally, where is the best spot for the poppy? ;D


----------



## rounder (28 Oct 2004)

> The real question should be : operationally, where is the best spot for the poppy?




   Again, right above the slip on. Operationally, while in camps head dress is rarely worn, you have to show the poppy all the time.


----------



## rifleman (28 Oct 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> Again, right above the slip on. Operationally, while in camps head dress is rarely worn, you have to show the poppy all the time.



I agree, a poppy wouldn't look right in your helmet, however with the slip-on, you chance getting stuck with the pin becoming a casualty


----------



## Inch (28 Oct 2004)

rifleman said:
			
		

> The real question should be : operationally, where is the best spot for the poppy? ;D



Nowhere near my uniform, it's FOD. We even have our slip ons sewn onto our flight suits, so having a poppy that can easily become dislodged is not a good idea on the flight line. To my knowledge, and I'll check on this tomorrow, we don't wear poppies on flight suits.



			
				ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> The best spot for the poppy would be the Beret. During Rememberance Day is the only time you wear a Poppy, and when you're out with your Corps on Remembrance Day, then your headdress will always be on anyway



Actually, you're supposed to wear it from the 1st of Nov until Remembrance day, so you would probably wear it prior to Nov 11th and no, your headdress isn't always on, you take it off when inside the Legion.

Cheers


----------



## dutchie (28 Oct 2004)

As a side issue: where do you put your poppy after the parade on Nov 11? It seems wrong to me to throw them out. In our unit we pin it to some MacKenzie tartan above the bar in the mess.


----------



## Danjanou (28 Oct 2004)

In St Johns we often went back to the Cenotaph ofr the Sgts Memorial after the formal parade and left it there as one would a wreath.


----------



## m_a_c (28 Oct 2004)

I alway leave my poppy at the Cenotaph after the parade, I pin it to a wreath.  After pinning the poppy, I step back come to attention salute as per the drill of laying a wreath.  Any units I have served with this has been the unit SOP.  Then its off to the Legion for a pint with the Veterans and to hear all their stories.  In my mind that is what its all about anyway, spending time with those who fought for our freedom, hearing what they have to say, and just saying Thanks.

-LEST WE FORGET-


----------



## bossi (28 Oct 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> Actually, you're supposed to wear it from the 1st of Nov until Remembrance day, so you would probably wear it prior to Nov 11th and no, your headdress isn't always on, you take it off when inside the Legion.



We were briefed this week:  The CF starts wearing the poppy on 29 OCT - 29 OCT - 29 OCT
(i.e. eleven days in November plus three days in October = two weeks)



			
				Caesar said:
			
		

> As a side issue: where do you put your poppy after the parade on Nov 11? It seems wrong to me to throw them out. In our unit we pin it to some MacKenzie tartan above the bar in the mess.



I always keep a poppy in my pocket, so I will have one to place on the coffin at the next veteran's funeral.
It also comes in handy prior to Remembrance Day, when I lose mine for the umpteenth time ... sigh ...


----------



## pbi (29 Oct 2004)

One of the most moving things I have ever seen was in Ottawa a couple of years ago, at Remembrance Day. Following the formal ceremonies, literally hundreds of average civvy folks brought their families up to the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, and respectfully laid their poppies on or around the tomb. Who says Canadians don't care?


----------



## Storm (29 Oct 2004)

Rounder said:
			
		

> Exactly, and if the CDS is on TV and he is seen without a poppy on, as it would be on his beret, do you think Canadian public would understand why? No, I don't think they would.



My response to anyone whining about someone in the military being seen without a poppy would be "just what exactly do you think that uniform they're wearing stands for???" The poppy shows recognition of sacrifices of the past. The uniform takes that recognition and adds to it the willingness of the wearer to make the same sacrifice as those who have gone before if necessary.

As to where exactly the poppy is worn, I don't really care so long as it's standard. Since the legion members around here have been wearing it on their jackets for as long as I can remember, not on their berets, I have no problem following their example. 

Oh yes, and my poppy always ends up resting in front of the cenotaph with the wreaths along with many others from the various people watching the ceremony.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (29 Oct 2004)

I have worn my poppy on my tunic and will keep it there.  I think that regardless of where it is placed, it still means the same thing.  We will remember them.  I do agree that the loss of tradition is a sad thing.  If it's a matter of tradition then it needs to be addressed to a higher power.  I can agree that the headdress is a good place for it.  The previous arguments support that you need only one poppy if it's on your lid.  There are others however, that maintain that poppies are more easily lost from the headdress.  The only part of wearing on the tunic that I dislike is that fact that you need several poppies and they almost always get crushed or ripped of while take off or putting on layers.  I like the pin idea.  Going to see if I can find a few like that.  To Inch-  do you think the higher ups would support a badge sewn onto the lapel or rank slip on for use during the 2 weeks prior to Nov. 11th?  If it's sewn on it's not FOD.  Just a thought.

Feel free to disagree.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy

LEST WE FORGET


----------



## rounder (29 Oct 2004)

Our CSM told us yesterday that the poppy will be worn over the left breast pocket this year. And the middle of the poppy must be original, no Maple Leaf button. It seems to change every year.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Oct 2004)

Out unit informed us that Oct 29 was the first day the poppy could be worn up to 2 weeks after Nov 11.


----------



## pbi (29 Oct 2004)

Yes-that stupid pin on the poppy-when is somebody going to apply some technology to that? Or...is it a case of "lose one, buy one...?"

Cheers.


----------



## muskrat89 (29 Oct 2004)

> It's something our American friends are missing out on, I think.



Actually, the various groups (DAV, VFW, American Legion) *do* sell poppies here every year around Veteran's Day. Admittedly, it's not nearly as prevalent here as it is in Canada. Also, the poppies are a lot different...


----------



## Guardian (29 Oct 2004)

Really? I had no idea....

Here's hoping it catches on.


----------



## Inch (29 Oct 2004)

The Army Guy said:
			
		

> To Inch-   do you think the higher ups would support a badge sewn onto the lapel or rank slip on for use during the 2 weeks prior to Nov. 11th?   If it's sewn on it's not FOD.   Just a thought.
> 
> Feel free to disagree.
> 
> ...



I would say that getting something sewn on for 2 weeks every year would be a huge hassle. With the new flight suits we don't sew anything on ourselves, so you'd have hundreds of guys bringing stuff into the tailor to be sewn that we're only going to wear for 2 weeks.  I like the badge idea and that could work, all badges on the green flight suits are velcro'd on, it'd be super simple to replace one of our badges with a velcro'd poppy badge. 

Cheers


----------



## annemarielyman (29 Oct 2004)

Just a suggestion, but for those worried about the poppy falling off or getting stuck, why not go to a craft store, buy the blank pin with safety backings and glue the green centre of the poppy to the front of the pin. I'm not sure if it would be allowed, but just a suggestion.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Oct 2004)

In civies I use a small Canadian flag in the center - it has a proper pin


----------



## rounder (29 Oct 2004)

> Just a suggestion, but for those worried about the poppy falling off or getting stuck, why not go to a craft store, buy the blank pin with safety backings and glue the green centre of the poppy to the front of the pin. I'm not sure if it would be allowed, but just a suggestion



     I've dont this before, and it works well.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Oct 2004)

head dress for me.

As for the General that was concerned about what people thought of himself and his Poppy? All I would say is I don't need some plastic flower to help me remember, as everyday is November 11th for me.

Dileas Gu Brath

Tess, CD, a guy who once tried to read esquire


----------



## Sailing Instructor (30 Oct 2004)

I'm glad to have stimulated so much discussion on this interesting topic but no one has even attempted to answer my question?  Which is:

Does (did) the navy wear the poppy on their white-tops (& now berets)? Or is it purely an army thing?


----------



## bossi (30 Oct 2004)

Sailing Instructor said:
			
		

> I'm glad to have stimulated so much discussion on this interesting topic but no one has even attempted to answer my question?   Which is:
> 
> Does (did) the navy wear the poppy on their white-tops (& now berets)? Or is it purely an army thing?



Okay - in the absence of anybody who can answer from a pre-unification historical perspective (i.e. when the RCN swabbies wore a more real, traditional naval uniform), I know the CF Dress Manual showed naval pers in DEU wearing the poppy on their white, peaked "forage" caps.


----------



## Sailing Instructor (31 Oct 2004)

Ah, thanks very much then.  This is where I'll attempt to wear it tomorrow & see if I can at least 'stimulate some discussion' (how's that for a euphemism for 'jacking-up'!).


----------



## Art Johnson (31 Oct 2004)

Being a DINASOUR I don't ever recall wearing a POPPY on my uniform, headdress or whatever. While serving in the army I don't ever recall wearing a POPPY. I was more concerned wether we were going to wear Greatcoats and gloves or just Battledress for the Remembrance Parade, it can be darn cold in November. My personell preference for civilian dress is to wear it on the lapel. I have replaced the dark centre of the issue poppy with a small Canadian Flag that is available from your MP it also has a better fastening device. You have to consider guys that I go back to the 50s. I'm not against anything new but as a civilian I will do things the way I please.


----------



## Spr.Earl (2 Nov 2004)

I wear this little badge all year round on my lapel.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (3 Nov 2004)

I like the badge idea and that could work, all badges on the green flight suits are velcro'd on, it'd be super simple to replace one of our badges with a velcro'd poppy badge. 


I was speaking to a friend of mine today who is ex-military.  He suggested that you wear the poppy year round as a show of respect for those who served and gave their lives for their country.  Not a bad idea I think.  In keeping with the badge idea INCH I think a Velcro strap could be placed on the left chest permanently and then the poppy would have it's own place to stay when authorized.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Nov 2004)

The Army Guy said:
			
		

> I like the badge idea and that could work, all badges on the green flight suits are velcro'd on, it'd be super simple to replace one of our badges with a velcro'd poppy badge.
> 
> 
> I was speaking to a friend of mine today who is ex-military.  He suggested that you wear the poppy year round as a show of respect for those who served and gave their lives for their country.  Not a bad idea I think.  In keeping with the badge idea INCH I think a Velcro strap could be placed on the left chest permanently and then the poppy would have it's own place to stay when authorized.
> ...



If I see someone wearing a poppy in May, I just presume he's a moron who forgot to take it down, sort of like the idiots who keep Christmas lights up year round.  You could celebrate your birthday every month too, I guess, but wouldn't it come to mean pretty much nothing?  Once a year is special - doesn't mean we forget the rest of the year, we just focus our attention as a nation once a year.  Unless you want an extra day off at Christmas, of course, in which case you're allowed to forget....


----------



## THEARMYGUY (3 Nov 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> If I see someone wearing a poppy in May, I just presume he's a moron who forgot to take it down, sort of like the idiots who keep Christmas lights up year round. You could celebrate your birthday every month too, I guess, but wouldn't it come to mean pretty much nothing? Once a year is special - doesn't mean we forget the rest of the year, we just focus our attention as a nation once a year. Unless you want an extra day off at Christmas, of course, in which case you're allowed to forget....



I wasn't attempting to place less importance on the remembrance as in the "Christmas Every Day" syndrome.  I was just passing on an idea.  My proposal to INCH was that the spot of Velcro be added to the flightsuit to allow for placement of the poppy for the authorized two week period of wear.  Not looking to make an all year event out of wearing the poppy.  I like seeing it show up at the end of Oct. every year.  Lets you know that people are still thinking about the past and the current soldiers serving.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Storm (3 Nov 2004)

I think a poppy badge for flightsuits would be a great idea, though I doubt an extra strip of velcro for something only worn a couple weeks per year is practical. The poppy could be used in place of one of the usual shoulder patches. The main step would be to get an exemption for the badge from the "badges must be green" rule so that a red poppy badge could be worn (an olive green poppy just wouldn't look right). I can't see anyone seriously opposing that, so it just needs someone to pony up and spend some time to do the ceremonial cutting of the red tape.


----------



## Inch (3 Nov 2004)

Storm, I agree, having a piece of velcro sewn on that's only going to be used for 2 weeks every year doesn't seem worth it. You hit it bang on with the low vis badges too. Unfortunately I'm up to my neck in CH124 Operating instructions and that ball isn't going to be set in motion by me.

Cheers


----------



## Veterans son (3 Nov 2004)

When my father was in the CF, I am told he wore the poppy on his forage cap and beret. 
It would be nice if they brought that tradition back in the CF.


----------



## atticus (6 Nov 2004)

I'm just wondering how to properly wear a poppy in civillian dress? I can't seem to find anything that says how to.


----------



## Storm (6 Nov 2004)

There isn't any rule for civilians wearing it, but traditionally it's worn on the left lapel (if in a suit) or somewhere on the left chest. That being said, it's really a personal choice. Anywhere you want is fine in civvies so long as it's not disrespectful, since as a reservist when you're not on duty/in uniform you're on your own time and considered to be a civilian. Much more so than gifts, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## armyrules (8 Nov 2004)

I usually wear the poppy on my left lapel like Storm said I think that it looks best there.


----------



## wyzliu (8 Nov 2004)

left side of my chest.


----------



## bossi (9 Nov 2004)

Near your heart.


----------



## skura (11 Nov 2004)

Should it be worn throughout November, or just up to Remembrance Day?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Nov 2004)

Only until remembrance day is the norm. (I've taken the poppies down here.) I generally return my poppy to the Legion (usually by way of the local cenotaph) so it can be re-used next year.


----------



## armyrules (11 Nov 2004)

I've got a question is it a sign of disrespect to wear a poppy all the time? I was wondering that because I thougt it would be a sign of respect since most people only wear it for a week or so then take it off until next year. Correct me if I'm wrong thankx


----------



## BajaBravo (12 Nov 2004)

armyrules said:
			
		

> I've got a question is it a sign of disrespect to wear a poppy all the time? I was wondering that because I thougt it would be a sign of respect since most people only wear it for a week or so then take it off until next year. Correct me if I'm wrong thankx



I've often wondered the same thing.

Also, an ex-British Army friend of mine was jacking me up the other day because I wore my poppy on the left. He said that because I was a serving member, I should be wearing it on the right side when in civies. I had never heard that before... there is a reasonable chance he was pulling my leg.


----------



## atticus (13 Nov 2004)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Only until remembrance day is the norm. (I've taken the poppies down here.) I generally return my poppy to the Legion (usually by way of the local cenotaph) so it can be re-used next year.



I decided to keep mine this year, my mother works at an old folks home and a vetran gave her a couple poppies with little maple leafs in the middle instead of the usual pin. An old chinese fellow who was in the infantry I might add.



			
				Veterans son said:
			
		

> Great thread, atticus!
> 
> It is important to know how to properly wear a poppy, in my opinion.



Thanks.


----------



## Bill Smy (13 Nov 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> Should it be worn throughout November, or just up to Remembrance Day?



I wear mine from the first to the last day of November, the month of Remembrance.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Nov 2004)

I've never heard of wearing the poppy all month - I usually shoot dirty looks at people starting 12 November who are still wearing them.  It says to me that they really didn't think about why they are wearing it and forgot to take it off. ;-)  The military wears it starting two weeks before Rememberance Day, and remove them on the 11th.

Anyone wearing one in February I just presume to be right out of it.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (13 Nov 2004)

To clarify a few things..

 A poppy is to be worn generally on the left side over the heart or as most people do, on the lapel.

 I have asked more than a couple Vets about wearing the poppy and all have said that they don't mind  how long they get worn. In fact on my headdress year round I wear a poppy. It is not disrespectful and in my mind it indicates that Remembrance is more than just one day a year.

  I may be right out of it but having played alongside, and for many vets I am showing nothing but respect and gratitude.


----------



## Sailing Instructor (14 Nov 2004)

I've heard a lot about wearing the poppy 'over the heart.'  Now, I'm not one of those people who get all riled up when people attribute emotions or whatever to a part of the anatomy separate from the brain but I will venture that this 'over the heart' explanation is false.  I rather believe the placement of the poppy and the placement of the heart are coincidal.  Let me explain:

1. Men's coats button in the front, usually with the left-hand side laying over the right (just a bit for single-breasted, more for DB).  This was orginally to permit right-handed men (the majority) to draw their swords without catching them on the fringe of their clothes.  This cut of coat/jacket therefore placed buttons on the right side and buttonholes on the left side of the jacket.  Eventually lapels were cut into the common shape we see them in today's suits, with the top part folded back instead of up as in a high-collared tunic.  

2. At some point after lapels were folded down, men decided to wear a flower in their buttonhole for style or whatever.  As the majority of coats are single-breasted (except for us sailors) and cut for right-handed men, the flower was necessarily on through the left-lapel, near the top.

3. After the Great War, when poppies were worn, they naturally followed the place of all other flowers: in the lapel buttonhole.  I imagine women would place them on the opposite side since that is where the buttonhole on women's coats is (presumably they don't have to draw a sword, or are all left-handed).

4.  On headdress:  I do not know if men wore poppies on their civvy hats as they would with military headdress. Perhaps not, because I do not recall hearing that civvy hats are as important as military headdress.  Though various hats were once a key part of various suits as dress & undress caps are a key part of various uniforms.  (Personally, I wear the poppy on my civvy hats if I happen to be wearing one during the beginning of Nov.)

Anyway, that's not the result of years of historical research, simply a different rational argument as to why the poppy is worn on the left.  Since I believe this argument, I wish poppies came with wire stems so they could be placed properly in the buttonhole instead of pinned near it.  I also get irritated (not a lot, I'm not obsessive!) when I see women having pinned a poppy on their left lapel, leaving a forlorn buttonhole on their right.



> I usually shoot dirty looks at people starting 12 November who are still wearing them.



Me too.


----------



## Bill Smy (14 Nov 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I've never heard of wearing the poppy all month - I usually shoot dirty looks at people starting 12 November who are still wearing them.   It says to me that they really didn't think about why they are wearing it and forgot to take it off. ;-)



In Niagara, it's not uncommon to see people wearing the poppy throughout November. I was downtown Fort Erie today, and saw three individuals wearing a poppy.


----------



## zerhash (14 Nov 2004)

hey i dont care when they wear the poppy. it commemorates all whove fallen regaurdless.

i dont care when they wear the poppy as long as they all wear it on the same day once a year. i cant RememBer which day that was... must have slipped my mind.... christmas? no?  :blotto:  :-X


----------



## Freddy Chef (29 Oct 2005)

I've been out of the CF for a while, but I knew "poppy on head-dress" was the traditional SOP.

A few years back I remember hearing "poppy on breast pocket".

What's this year's SOP?


----------



## kincanucks (29 Oct 2005)

For civilian clothes? Left collar or over left breast pocket I suppose.


----------



## Chimo (29 Oct 2005)

REMEMBRANCE DAY POPPIES 

Remembrance Day Poppies are authorized for wear for a period of two weeks immediately preceding 11 Nov each year (commencing 28 Oct 05). Poppies are to be worn as follows: 

a. service dress (DEU 3): centered on the left lower lapel of jackets and topcoats; 

b. naval operational winter parka: centred on the left breast flap covering the zipper; 

c. army operational winter parka (old pattern), IECS, CADPAT and combat rain jacket: worn on the front rank slip-on, at the top portion, just above the rank; 

d. air force operational intermediate jacket: centred on the left breast flap covering the zipper; 

e. air force operational heavy parka: located on the left breast flap covering the pocket; and 

f. on the left pocket flap other uniforms or in the approximate area of the top left pocket on of all uniforms that do not have a pocket flap. 


Hope this helps. Lest We Forget.


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2005)

hmmm... since we'll be wearing our gabardines for Nov 11th...
remember your "year of the veteran" pin... goes on right breast... where your name tag is on DEU.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Oct 2005)

Here is some great information from VAC on the Poppy

dileas

tess


----------



## kincanucks (29 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> hmmm... since we'll be wearing our gabardines for Nov 11th...
> remember your "year of the veteran" pin... goes on right breast... where your name tag is on DEU.



Sounds kind of wimpy.  Is that a Puzzle Palace requirement?


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2005)

well... uhhh... yeah
I figured that between the Rank pins and the poppy, we'd have plenty of hardware
but no one asked me for my opinion (readily available BTW)


----------



## Freddy Chef (5 Nov 2005)

Thank you, all.

If it still fits, thinking about DEU for a Remembrance Day ceremony.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

Freddy Chef said:
			
		

> Thank you, all.
> 
> If it still fits, thinking about DEU for a Remembrance Day ceremony.



Still serving?


----------



## Freddy Chef (5 Nov 2005)

No. [Supplemental reserve, if I remember correctly.]

Big "No-No"?


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

Good question.  I know as a civilian you are not entitled to wear the uniform anymore but as a member of the Supp Res, I really don't know.  Let me see if I can find anything in CFAO or elsewhere.


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

From what I can find in DAOD 5002-4, you be on active service to wear your uniform.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5002/4_e.asp


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2005)

I have seen members of the Supplementary Reserve wear their CF uniforms for formal military occasions such as Remembrance Day Ceremonies:

QR&O 15.09 applies:

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol1/Ch015_e.asp

Edited to add:

IAW DAOD 5002-4 ADMIN: (found at the bottom of the link provided by Kinkanuks)

"Wearing of Uniform Supp Res:

Supp Res members are authorized to wear a uniform when on service or attending military entertainment or a ceremony at which wearing of uniform is appropriate."


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

Well okay but like everything else it is a very loose interpertation and the person wearing the uniform had better be well turned out and look like they belong in it because if they are confronted about it I really don't see anything here for their defence.  Such as a proclamation from the CDS that all former members can wear their uniforms on Remembrance Day.


----------



## geo (6 Nov 2005)

hey.... no one butst the WW2 vets chops about their dragging out and wearing their old service dress @ rememberance ceremonies.

If you're going to wear your DEUs make sure you look like they belong to you and that you maintain the bearing, dress & deportment of someone who still serves.

People on SRR used to be issued a Mil ID card & a set of DEUs, were expected to report in at least once a year (draw day's pay) - not sure how they control the rabble these days....
Anyone out there @ the main Puzzle Palace with insight?


----------



## kincanucks (6 Nov 2005)

_hey.... no one butst the WW2 vets chops about their dragging out and wearing their old service dress @ rememberance ceremonies._

I would have to see some pictures of that because the only time I have seen it allowed is for a historical reenactment or at a museum display.  Vets in my area wear their Legion blazer, berets and medals but I have never seen any wearing their old uniforms.


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> hey.... no one butst the WW2 vets chops about their dragging out and wearing their old service dress @ rememberance ceremonies.


Suspect this is actually members of the Supplemantary Reserve you are seeing Geo as the Vets wear their legion gear as per Kincanuks post.


			
				geo said:
			
		

> If you're going to wear your DEUs make sure you look like they belong to you and that you maintain the bearing, dress & deportment of someone who still serves.


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## RangerRay (6 Nov 2005)

As a sup res., I don't have my DEUs anymore, but would it be appropriate to wear my old beret with a nice suit?

On another note, on many occasions, I've seen vets show up for ceremonies in their old battle dress, rather than Legion or Regimental association blazers.  I think I've even seen retired CF members wear DEUs as well...


----------



## geo (6 Nov 2005)

RR... am certain that I will see a whole lot of people wearing their berets on Friday.
While serving members aren't supposed to wear their UN blue berets - there'll be a bunch of those out too............
It's not supposed to be a fashion statement but individuals remembring in their own particular way...


----------



## dgrayca (14 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _hey.... no one butst the WW2 vets chops about their dragging out and wearing their old service dress @ rememberance ceremonies._
> 
> I would have to see some pictures of that because the only time I have seen it allowed is for a historical reenactment or at a museum display.   Vets in my area wear their Legion blazer, berets and medals but I have never seen any wearing their old uniforms.



We had 2 members of the Limber Gunners Association show-up to our Gun Salute in their old Battle Dress.  It happens.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Nov 2005)

If you watched the news, there were several Veterans wearing Battle Dress on the Veteran's Train.


----------



## geo (14 Nov 2005)

Yep.... some of the old boys have looked after "the battle of the bulge"


----------



## TN2IC (10 Nov 2007)

Ok Army gabardine, where does the poppy go at? Left lapel or left chest/over the heart area?


----------



## DEVES (10 Nov 2007)

On the regular Combat shirt it goes on the applet at the top. As for the DEU's good question I don't know!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Nov 2007)

Derek said:
			
		

> On the regular Combat shirt it goes on the* applet * at the top. As for the DEU's good question I don't know!



The what now ?


----------



## navymich (10 Nov 2007)

Left lapel.

Edited to add:

If you look in the 'R' section for the topic "Remembrance Day Poppies" at  this link, you will find a Powerpoint presentation with the location of the poppy for a variety of uniforms.


----------



## spr_sldr (10 Nov 2007)

have u seen the new poppy insets? They have a plastic center and a pin that replaces the needle on the original and the black center and ensures you dont lose your poppy when moving. Our CQ had a few in this week quite an ingenious little thing. $2 bucks a pop they said.


----------



## PO2FinClk (10 Nov 2007)

You can make those yourself by buying a bag of 10 pins from Michael's with a dab of glue. Won't any different then those with needles.


----------



## soccer08 (3 Nov 2008)

What is the regulation for wearing a poppy while in combats?  I know that it states above that it has to go on the left lapel, but today I was at CFRC Toronto (asking questions about the reg. force) and I noticed that most of the recruiters had the poppy around their left breast (including a couple that happened to be in combats).

Also, is having the little Canadian flag pin in the centre of the poppy appropriate when wearing the poppy while in uniform?  I have emailed the Cpl. in charge of us new guys at the unit, but it is a "forces.ca" address so I am not sure when he will get back to me.

If anyone can point me to any regulations on this subject, that would be great (as long as they can be accessed via a regular computer).


----------



## dimsum (3 Nov 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> What is the regulation for wearing a poppy while in combats?  I know that it states above that it has to go on the left lapel, but today I was at CFRC Toronto (asking questions about the reg. force) and I noticed that most of the recruiters had the poppy around their left breast (including a couple that happened to be in combats).
> 
> Also, is having the little Canadian flag pin in the centre of the poppy appropriate when wearing the poppy while in uniform?  I have emailed the Cpl. in charge of us new guys at the unit, but it is a "forces.ca" address so I am not sure when he will get back to me.
> 
> If anyone can point me to any regulations on this subject, that would be great (as long as they can be accessed via a regular computer).



On CADPAT, it is to be attached to the top of the rank slip-on (right in the centre of the chest), and you can't wear the Cdn flag in the centre anymore.  I think the actual ref is in one of the posts above this one.


----------



## soccer08 (3 Nov 2008)

thanks for the reply.  Unfortunately, the link in the one post does not work.  What are your thoughts on wearing the Canadian flag in the centre of the poppy while in civilian attire?  Does it take away form the symbolism of the poppy?


Edit: added the last 2 sentences.


----------



## danchapps (3 Nov 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> Also, is having the little Canadian flag pin in the centre of the poppy appropriate when wearing the poppy while in uniform?  I have emailed the Cpl. in charge of us new guys at the unit, but it is a "forces.ca" address so I am not sure when he will get back to me.



Yeah, while in BMQ we had a fellow that tried the Canadian Flag in the centre of the Poppy. The staff said they appreciated the thought behind it, but he had until the next time they saw him to have it changed back to the original style. My though in non BMQ land, if you don't want your RSM mad, don't do it. Good thought, but not fully appreciated by all.


----------



## yak (3 Nov 2008)

The reference I was forwarded at work makes specific mention of the Canadian flag pin in the centre of the poppy.  It is not authorized for wear while in uniform.

Personally I do not believe it detracts from the poppy if one was to wear it while in civilian attire.


----------



## soccer08 (3 Nov 2008)

I figured it probably would not be allowed while in uniform, I just wanted to make sure.  This will be my first year wearing it with the Canadian flag in the centre.  I always seem to go through 2 or 3 per year, so hopefully it stays on this way.


----------



## danchapps (3 Nov 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> I always seem to go through 2 or 3 per year, so hopefully it stays on this way.



I always use a set of pliers or Gerber to bend the pin over, this usually saves me running out looking for replacements. However, there are many, many other little tricks that folks have for them.


----------



## dimsum (3 Nov 2008)

A small bit of eraser (or whatever you want) on the end of the pin also works.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Nov 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Yeah, while in BMQ we had a fellow that tried the Canadian Flag in the centre of the Poppy. The staff said they appreciated the thought behind it, but he had until the next time they saw him to have it changed back to the original style. My though in non BMQ land, if you don't want your RSM mad, don't do it. Good thought, but not fully appreciated by all.



It's got nothing to do with appreciation and everything to do with uniformity. In uniform you do like the rest of the military. Want a flag one for your civies? Fill your boots.


----------



## SprCForr (3 Nov 2008)

FWIW, I asked a long time ago about the flag pin and was told that the poppy also represents the sacrifice made by our Allies, not just Canadians. 

True or not, I don't know but it was good enough for me.


----------



## marshall sl (4 Nov 2008)

When and why did you stop wearing poppies on the head dress and move them to the tunic?


----------



## danchapps (4 Nov 2008)

What is the first thing you do when you walk into a Mess, or a Legion? One removes their head-dress. By changing the location from the head-dress to the tunic, prevents it from "coming off" when you are remembering. At least that's how I was informed way back when the change came down.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Nov 2008)

When?  It might have been '02, I don't remember exactly.

Why?   Because the RSM said so.  Thats all I remember.  I didn't ask him why.


----------



## danchapps (4 Nov 2008)

I think it was before that, I was still in Air Cadets, might have been about 10 or 12 years ago if my memory serves me right. Ditto on the second


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Nov 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I think it was before that, I was still in Air Cadets, might have been about 10 or 12 years ago if my memory serves me right. Ditto on the second



You're probably right on the when part.  It was probably earlier, but '02 was the first year I was with the Bde HQ, and thats when the sucking of knowledge and common sense began.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Nov 2008)

soccer08 said:
			
		

> Also, is having the little Canadian flag pin in the centre of the poppy appropriate when wearing the poppy while in uniform?  I have emailed the Cpl. in charge of us new guys at the unit, but it is a "forces.ca" address so I am not sure when he will get back to me.
> 
> If anyone can point me to any regulations on this subject, that would be great (as long as they can be accessed via a regular computer).




http://www.legion.ca/Home/FAQ_e.cfm#PR

Can I attach the Poppy to clothing with another type of pin?  

There have been many queries related to the wearing of the lapel Poppy, specifically as it relates to using a Canada flag pin or other such fastening device in the center of the Poppy.

It is the position of the Legion that the Poppy is the sacred symbol of Remembrance and should not be defaced in any way. No other pin, therefore, should be used to attach it to clothing.

While this should be the practice of all Legionnaires, it is recognized that the Legion cannot control its form of wear by the public. It is undoubtedly better to wear a Poppy with a Canadian flag in the center than not to wear a Poppy at all. The best that we can do is to encourage Legionnaires to wear it properly.

We are constantly seeking ways to improve the quality of the Lapel Poppy fastener and suggestions are always welcome. We have tried a protective sheath, which was placed over the end of the Poppy pin. There were 100,000 in circulation. The Legion branches were requested to report on the acceptance or rejection of this initiative and the vast majority reported that the sheath was rejected as Canadians preferred to receive the Poppy in its traditional form.  

dileas

tess


----------



## Strike (4 Nov 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> We are constantly seeking ways to improve the quality of the Lapel Poppy fastener and suggestions are always welcome. We have tried a protective sheath, which was placed over the end of the Poppy pin. There were 100,000 in circulation. The Legion branches were requested to report on the acceptance or rejection of this initiative and the vast majority reported that the sheath was rejected as Canadians preferred to receive the Poppy in its traditional form. [/color]



Read:  Those areas probably lost money as the people who got these protective sheaths never lost their poppy and therefore didn't have to go out and buy a new one.   ;D


----------



## Lil_T (4 Nov 2008)

I've mastered keeping my poppy on.  No extra backing or pins required.   ^-^

When attaching your poppy, thread the pin through your lapel/ wherever you wear your poppy, and push it through so that it's exxposed.  Then pierce the poppy with the pin (don't believe there's any regulation about that) and push back through lapel etc.  Haven't lost one yet. But my 12 year old (who doesn't do this) goes through poppies like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Nov 2008)

Lil_T

Some friends who bought poppies in Smiths Falls were shown the same technique by the Legionnaire who sold them to them.


----------



## Lil_T (4 Nov 2008)

Great - I had to figure that one out all by myself.  Wish they all did that.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Oct 2012)

Tis the season...

What do you all say to this?  It's what we wear where I work but I have heard some people say it's a "no go" and that the Legion doesn't like it (the theory that you can't lose poppies and buy more comes to mind):


----------



## Jimmy_D (31 Oct 2012)

Looks like the way I where mine on my personal jacket or blazer. If we were allowed to wear it like that while in uniform, I would.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Oct 2012)

So far so good.. we are wearing it as such where I work...


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> What do you all say to this?  It's what we wear where I work but I have heard some people say it's a "no go" and that the Legion doesn't like it (the theory that you can't lose poppies and buy more comes to mind):


My  :2c: :  The Legion doesn't have to worry about your poppy falling off before an inspection, so pinning it in place makes sense to me.  How's your CoC with (what looks like) the bright metal outline around the black centre?

I've also seen civvies pin their poppies in place with little Canadian flags, but I can't see that flying in a military context.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Oct 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> My  :2c: :  The Legion doesn't have to worry about your poppy falling off before an inspection, so pinning it in place makes sense to me.  How's your CoC with (what looks like) the bright metal outline around the black centre?
> 
> I've also seen civvies pin their poppies in place with little Canadian flags, but I can't see that flying in a military context.



Thought there was a directive on that ........ AFAIK Canada Flag is a no-go


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Oct 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> My  :2c: :  The Legion doesn't have to worry about your poppy falling off before an inspection, so pinning it in place makes sense to me.  How's your CoC with (what looks like) the bright metal outline around the black centre?
> 
> I've also seen civvies pin their poppies in place with little Canadian flags, but I can't see that flying in a military context.



I've a small collection of black centers that I've glued to  brass thumbtacks. I use these with a clutch back only on my uniforms. I still loose a ton of poppies from my civilian clothes however.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Oct 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> My  :2c: :  The Legion doesn't have to worry about your poppy falling off before an inspection, so pinning it in place makes sense to me.  How's your CoC with (what looks like) the bright metal outline around the black centre?
> 
> I've also seen civvies pin their poppies in place with little Canadian flags, but I can't see that flying in a military context.



The only anecdotal evidence I have so far is from one officer who said the RSM didn't like the shiny parts so he took a black marker to subdue it...I haven't heard back from him but I saw him wearing his beret and boot laces this morning so I suppose it's all good?


----------



## Danjanou (31 Oct 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Lil_T
> 
> Some friends who bought poppies in Smiths Falls were shown the same technique by the Legionnaire who sold them to them.



I do the same thing when I'm out doing Poppy duty (as I will later this week) , especially when someone tells me that it's the second, third etc one they've recived. I lose a couple each year too, mind having a box to replenish from makes it easier ( and yes I toss money in each time  8)).

I'm aware what the RCL rules/stance are re modifying with flags etc, personally as  Legion member I find that petty. It's important one wears it and knows why they're wearing it nothing else matters.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Oct 2012)

One of the troops showed up with a bag of black thumb tacks and the clutch thingee from the back of ribbons, jump wings, etc.  Works great.

And he was smart enough to give one to the RSM, so there's no 'fashion issues.'


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> .... And he was smart enough to give one to the RSM, so there's no 'fashion issues.'


Wise beyond his years - good one.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> One of the troops showed up with a bag of black thumb tacks and the clutch thingee from the back of ribbons, jump wings, etc.  Works great.
> 
> And he was smart enough to give one to the RSM, so there's no 'fashion issues.'



See, I personally would rather see the shiny well made pin we have (that looks like the center of the poppy) than a boring black thumbtack but to each his own.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Oct 2012)

You don't see the thumbtack because it's smaller than the flowery-shaped black part of the pin and blends right in.



See? With budget cuts curtailing training, we can focus on these _important_ things.    :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> See, I personally would rather see the shiny well made pin we have (that looks like the center of the poppy) than a boring black thumbtack but to each his own.


Or you can give one to the RSM  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You don't see the thumbtack because it's smaller than the flowery-shaped black part of the pin and blends right in.
> 
> 
> 
> See? With budget cuts curtailing training, we can focus on these _important_ things.    :nod:



Ah, it was my understanding that they were simply using a black thumbtack in place of the poppy center.

They glue the poppy center to it?


----------



## Journeyman (31 Oct 2012)

No, just stick the tack through the same pin hole in the black and red parts of the poppy, put it through your rank slip-on, and put the clutch on the back.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (31 Oct 2012)

I really hate doing this but for those in MARLANT (DIN msg):
http://ln6-hfx-q043300.halifax.mil.ca/messages/marlantgen/2012293000182.html
Specifically para 3
Sorry...
Pat

I have often thought of something more permanent as being a little more practicle. I think if the wearing of the poppy is remarketed, then sales would not slump. If you are volunteering for your Legion doing this, don't ask people if they will 'buy' a poppy, ask them if they would 'wear' one. Tell them what it supports as most people don't realize it. For those who "don't have any change", I used to keep a roll of quarters on me and if it cost me $10 each night I was outside Sobeys or Cambodian Tire, it was for a worthy cause and I had no issues with it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> .... For those who "don't have any change", I used to keep a roll of quarters on me and if it cost me $10 each night I was outside Sobeys or Cambodian Tire, it was for a worthy cause and I had no issues with it.


Good one - especially if you tell them, "let me get one for you to wear - thank you."


----------



## Robert0288 (31 Oct 2012)

All this talk of pins and clutches to hold the poppy on.  Just take the back of the pin, and with a gerber turn it into a fish hook.  Never lost one.


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Oct 2012)

42.
The Royal Canadian Legion Poppy
The red poppy is an emblem of the RCL and is used to commemorate Canadians who died in battle. CF members shall wear the poppy on all uniforms from the last Friday of October until Remembrance Day (November 11th) and are encouraged to wear it when attending any event whose main purpose is to commemorate Canadians who died in battle.

_NOTE: The wearing of the poppy with the miniature Canadian flag pin as a means of securing the poppy to the uniform instead of the provided straight pin is not authorized for any CF uniform._


I glued a magnet between the black center, and the poppy.  I then use another one inside my blazer/jacket/shirt.  Will do the same with my wound stripe, so I don't have to sew it on my blazer.

Attached is a useful aide de memoire, that I got the above information in yellow.

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Oct 2012)

Why do we have to repeat what's already in this thread every year?

It's not rocket appliances.


----------



## cupper (31 Oct 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Why do we have to repeat what's already in this thread every year?
> 
> It's not rocket appliances.



Because we are all getting older, and the memories are not as sharp as they used to be. 

And FWIW, I wasn't aware that they had changed wearing of the poppy from the headdress to other parts of the uniform depending on the dress / garment being worn. (That was the new thing I learned today :nod: )


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Oct 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Because we are all getting older, and the memories are not as sharp as they used to be.
> 
> And FWIW, I wasn't aware that they had changed wearing of the poppy from the headdress to other parts of the uniform depending on the dress / garment being worn. (That was the new thing I learned today :nod: )



Been like that for at least the past 12 years.....


----------



## Journeyman (31 Oct 2012)

We got sent a pic today, as in "this is how it's done," of some airforce guy wearing it on his DEU shirt pocket flap....but he also had a Commendation bar there too, rather than on the pocket itself.

:dunno:


----------



## cupper (31 Oct 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Been like that for at least the past 12 years.....



I was out about 10 years before that, and have been in the US for the past 10 years, and the one or two Remembrance Days I have been home for I never really noticed that the placement was changed. :dunno:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Oct 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> I was out about 10 years before that, and have been in the US for the past 10 years, and the one or two Remembrance Days I have been home for I never really noticed that the placement was changed. :dunno:



Ack. But I do notice the older vets still place it in headress though....


----------



## Pat in Halifax (1 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> We got sent a pic today, as in "this is how it's done," of some airforce guy wearing it on his DEU shirt pocket flap....but he also had a Commendation bar there too, rather than on the pocket itself.
> 
> :dunno:


That could actually have been an "airforce gal" as (for whatever reason), females wear commendation bars on the pocket flap. That was actually a discussion item in the minutes of the Dress Committee meeting a few posts back.

Pat


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Nov 2012)

That's 3 poppy "donation" boxes I've came across with "these are not free" wrote on the side in marker.
Really?how much is the required donation?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (1 Nov 2012)

FYI I tweeted the following to the mayor of Calgary this morning (he has a great following on twitter):

"@nenshi Now that Hween is ovr can u remind ppl Remembrance day is next & not Xmas. Hold off on the lights &wear a poppy!"

It's been pushed for the past hour and is up to about 30 retweets... I figure every little bit helps in recognizing that.


----------



## exgunnertdo (1 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> We got sent a pic today, as in "this is how it's done," of some airforce guy wearing it on his DEU shirt pocket flap....but he also had a Commendation bar there too, rather than on the pocket itself.
> 
> :dunno:



If that's the same one we got sent (sounds like it) - it's a clarification of where females put the poppy if they have a commendation.  Females wear the Commendations on the pocket flap, hence the need for the clarification of where to put the poppy.  Are you sure it was a guy?  The picture I got was just the pocket flap itself.  If it was detached from the message and had no context it would look like it was wrong (if one assumed it was a "guy" not a female).


----------



## Journeyman (1 Nov 2012)

Pat/ExGnr: Now I know. And yes, it was just posted on the bulletin board by the BOR without context/explanation.

Learn something new every day. Thanks.  



Although, for the record, I'm neither Airforce or female, and seldom wound-up over dress issues.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (1 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Tis the season...
> 
> What do you all say to this?  It's what we wear where I work but I have heard some people say it's a "no go" and that the Legion doesn't like it (the theory that you can't lose poppies and buy more comes to mind):
> 
> INSERT PIC FROM PAGE 5 HERE



Turns out I was misinformed.  The Legion in Calgary is the one supplying the poppy centers.  Also, I understand the Brigade RSM where I work has been accepting of this "new" pin and has no issues as of yet with it being worn.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> and seldom wound-up over dress issues.  [/size]



I see what you did there  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (1 Nov 2012)

Nah, it's just that we have an RSM and Adjt who get paid to care about that.

...although I suspect that the RSM would jack people up...and march himself up and down the parade square.....for free -- he seems to enjoy such things.  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (1 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...although I suspect that the RSM would jack people up...and march himself up and down the parade square.....for free -- he seems to enjoy such things.  ;D



Should we fill out an application for him to join this esteemed group?  8)

http://www.arrse.co.uk/old-bold/54778-mad-fish-rsms.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2012)

FYI, just pulled a few posts and shoved them over in the "Poppy Sales" thread here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/2775.0

Please carry on....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2012)

Interesting question brought up by Liberal Senator Romeo Dallaire in the Senate yesterday - highlights mine:


> *Hon. Roméo Antonius Dallaire*: Honourable senators, a ceremony was held this morning in front of the National War Memorial. The Minister of Veterans Affairs invited the members of the House of Commons and Senate committees on veterans affairs to attend in order to pay tribute to Canada's veterans on behalf of all parliamentarians.
> 
> I think our minister is a good guy. He is from Lévisand he seems to have some common sense. I thought it was a really nice gesture, and I hope this will be repeated and built upon next year, in order to give parliamentarians the opportunity to express our deepest gratitude to our veterans. After all, parliamentarians, along with the executive branch, are the ones who decide when to send our soldiers into situations where they risk being injured or killed.
> 
> ...



A quick check on this Radio-Canada TV story dated today ....
http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/Politique/2012/11/07/001-elections-fixe-drainville.shtml?isAutoPlay=1
.... shows the newsreader with no poppy, but the reporter with a poppy.


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Nov 2012)

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/pub/oth-aut/rd-js/rd-js-eng.asp

Just for those who need a last minute reminder....

Navy:







Army/Air:


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Army/Air:


Not likely Air Force with a rack like that.      :stirpot:


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not likely Air Force with a rack like that.      :stirpot:



The illustration is _clearly_ Army as demonstrated by the trade badge/collar dog on the lapel.


----------



## GAP (8 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not likely Air Force with a rack like that.      :stirpot:



Twits!!  I went through all those responses based on one word....just one word.......rack!!  :


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2015)

Seasonal reminder - here's one way to keep your poppy from falling off.


----------



## Poppa (3 Nov 2015)

So with the new rank slip ons my Poppy covers the top "pip" so I guess that I get a temp reduction to Lt


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Nov 2015)

Although still dated for last year, this reference is a good place to start for all Remembrance Day questions:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/pub/oth-aut/rd-js/doc/rd-js-eng.pdf


----------



## dapaterson (3 Nov 2015)

Not a recommended COA: Having your staff PhotoShop on a poppy.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/david-cameron-photoshopped-poppy-1.3301294


----------



## cavalryman (3 Nov 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Not a recommended COA: Having your staff PhotoShop on a poppy.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/david-cameron-photoshopped-poppy-1.3301294



The real question is: does a photoshopped poppy stay on better, or do you need to use a photoshopped Canada flag pin?  >


----------



## kratz (24 Oct 2017)

This time it's not the Legion ordering average Canadians around, the use of the poppy. 

Today, the new GG tweeted that Canadians "CAN wear their poppies between Oct 27 to Nov 11".  Implying we aren't allowed to wear poppies or remember any other time of year.  :brit poppy:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Oct 2019)

I can't speak for RCN and C Army folks, but the black center poppy pin  is authorized for wear on RCAF mbr's uniforms;  the email was sent out yesterday (15 Oct) from the RCAF CWO to WCWOs and sent out today from our SCWO.

Next Friday (25 Oct) should be the 'last Friday in Oct' for purposes of CFP 265, Ch 3, Sect 7, Para 41:

41.The Royal Canadian Legion Poppy. The red poppy is an emblem of the RCL and is used to commemorate Canadians who died in battle. CAF members shall wear the poppy on all uniforms from the last Friday in October until Remembrance Day (November 11th), and are encouraged to wear it when attending any event whose main purpose is to commemorate Canadians who died in battle.

_- mod edit to make link work better -_


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2019)

Another life threatening crisis averted by the Bow and Pin Quick Reaction Force.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Another life threatening crisis averted by the Bow and Pin Quick Reaction Force.


Indeed ...


----------



## dimsum (16 Oct 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Another life threatening crisis averted by the Bow and Pin Quick Reaction Force.



 :rofl:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2019)

I wonder if they form a B&W DART?


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Oct 2019)

I've been making those with thumb tacks and superglue for years. Nobody's called me on it yet.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Oct 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Another life threatening crisis averted by the Bow and Pin Quick Reaction Force.



Maybe not life threatening, but possibly 'thumb/finger' threatening.  I find the poppy placement on the flight suit to be a little aggravating, with the traditional 'pin' sticking out in one direction or another. 

And if when my poppy gets removed by the *Poppy Remover, Effective, Mk 1* (known as a "seatbelt" in civie-land...), I won't be as worried about where that backing of the center pin is as I used to be with that straight pin... .


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Oct 2019)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> . . .  I find the poppy placement on the flight suit to be a little aggravating . . .



Why not a Velcro backed poppy?  Less FOD hazard.


----------



## dimsum (16 Oct 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Why not a Velcro backed poppy?  Less FOD hazard.



You're not supposed to wear it on the flight line or while flying.  

Of course, there's always someone ready to ask where your poppy is after you get back from (or about to leave for) a flight.   :


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Oct 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to wear it on the flight line or while flying.
> 
> Of course, there's always someone ready to ask where your poppy is after you get back from (or about to leave for) a flight.   :



Yes you are correct. But once you explain the regulations that should end the matter. Except for some who don’t get it.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Oct 2019)

You'd use a staple gun if you were a real man.... or woman (inclusiveness)…. unless you had store-bought silicone breasts, I guess.  op: 


/yet another critical non-issue


----------



## Furniture (17 Oct 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to wear it on the flight line or while flying.
> 
> Of course, there's always someone ready to ask where your poppy is after you get back from (or about to leave for) a flight.   :



If people who rarely(never) fly didn't wear flight suits all the time I bet there would be a lot less questions.


----------

